# Kingdom Hearts 3:which characters wud u want in it??



## DARK_KNIGHT (Apr 5, 2007)

Im a massive fan of the kingdom hearts games.They manage to be fun and enjoyable with simple controls but at the same time have an emotional and moving storyline and it even has a few philosophical moments (The final fight with Ansem is a good example of this).

Anyway lets get to the point...The last two games featured many characters from the FF and Disey universes but what worlds/characters would you like to see in the third game???

Would you like to see some old characters returning or some new ones appear???


----------



## Knight_of_Nights (Apr 5, 2007)

Is there even going to be a third one? If so it better be on PS2 because I refuse to buy a PS3.

Anywho, I would love to see Pocahontas as a world, and the Aristocats appear in Traverse Town. I would also like to be able to go back to Destiny Islands and explore more, and as such battle Heartless there but still practise against Wakka and Selphie and Tidus. I loved levelling up against them.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 5, 2007)

There is going to be a third one... and it isn't going to be called *Kingdom Hearts 3*. Nope, not speculation, fact. From Tetsuya Nomura hisself: IGN: Nomura Talks Kingdom Hearts Sequel

Brief breakdown:

- Sora and Riku may appear in the next KH, but probably not as main characters
- The three knights in the secret CG video at the end of KH2:FM willhave something to do with it
- The game will have a lot to do with Xehanort
- The next KH is going to be the start of a brand new series, hence it not beig called *KH3*.

By the way, here's the CG video from the end of Kingdom Hearts 2: Final Mix. Don't worry, it has no spoilers concerning KH2: KH3 Teaser

The wonderful thing is, is that the graphics alone are being accomplished by Squenix as we speak, and so the next KH will bear a very strong resemblance of the video, if not look exactly the same. The only problem is, is that the game will HAVE to be on a next-gen system, and probably the PS3 at that (all KH games have been on a Sony platform, including* KH: Chain of Memories* which was in 3D glory with *KH2: Final Mix*. In fact, every major Squenix game to do with their main franchises (but not all of the spin-offs. A few, but not all) has been on a Sony platform). And in the fact that it has been confirmed that the next KH will run on the fabled Squenix White Engine, and a PS3 outing looks almost certain.

-----

Anyway, to answer your original question:



			
				DARK KNIGHT said:
			
		

> Anyway lets get to the point...The last two games featured many characters from the FF and Disey universes but what worlds/characters would you like to see in the third game???
> 
> Would you like to see some old characters returning or some new ones appear???


 
I'd love the return of Sora, Riku, Kairi, Donald, Goofy, Mickey, simply because they are what Kingdom Hearts is about. I also wouldn't mind a return for some of the Organisation XIII members such as Axel and Roxas.

As for worlds... less of the Disney, more of the Squenix. Whilst Disney is all good and proper, it gets a bit old. Yeah, it's nice to play through your favourite Disney films, but playing some of the worlds twice gets slightly boring (in fact, playing through Atlantis even _once_ gets extremely boring), and playing through levels such as Mulan just don't seem... right.

If the CG video is anything to go by, though, then we should see at least one new Squenix world - the one shown in the video - and at least one recurring character. No, two (forgot the baddy and his heartless).


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 5, 2007)

Lenny has the right of it. I'd also like there to be more focus on the S-E themes and locales. While I enjoy the Disney Universe and all of its thematic elements, the story has begun to mature over time. There just isn't much room for the story to evolve more than it has if it's kept within the confines of the Disney Universe, and there simply isn't enough content there to create a compelling plot. What will happen if they are required to truncate their story-telling to appease Disney's desire to keep the main focus of the game within their settings, is they'll eventually end up sacrificing their creativity and, inexorably, put out a product that is far less interesting to the fans.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 5, 2007)

The problem is, Nomura and Squenix can't cut out the Disney elements completely - there are just some things which have put their roots so deep into the KH world, that to tear them out would destroy everything (ooooh! I've just worked out the plot for the fourth KH game!   ). Things like King Mickey, Donald and Goofy, Maleficient. Thankfully they've grown into their individual roles, and they fit. Whereas things like Atlantis *shudders*.

As the series matures (looks like it will do a lot, if the CG video is anything to go by), then methinks there'll be a lot less Disney. In KH1, Disney played a big part, and the storyline wove it's way through each world due to the six Princesses of the Heart. In KH2, however, the story seemed to be a lot stronger in the Squenix worlds. Personally, I think that the story progressed, and was a lot better, in the Squenix worlds, rather than Disney worlds. Saying that, though, one or two Disney worlds were on par with Squenix worlds (Beasts Castle, Halloween Town, Disney Castle).


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT (Apr 5, 2007)

Um...Sorry Lenny. I guess I just presumed that if they made another one that it would be called *Kingdom Hearts 3....*Oh well 

Anyway if I had my way I would also prefer the focus to shift from Disney to FF.It would be cool if instead of visiting Disney worlds that they visited worlds from the Final Fantasy games.Myself I would like to see more characters from FF10(id love it if Jecht showed up! ) and FF7(Vincent Valentine or Barret) featured.On the Disney side...I would like to see a return of Tarzan(that was my fave Disney movie) and it would be cool if they could do some of the Pixar worlds aswell e.g,Toy Story,A Bugs Life ect.
I wouldnt mind it if Pocahontas and The Hunchback of Notre Damme got a look in also.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 5, 2007)

Dark Knight said:
			
		

> Um...Sorry Lenny. I guess I just presumed that if they made another one that it would be called *Kingdom Hearts 3....*Oh well


 
No need to apologise for anything. 

Everyone thought it would be called KH3, even before it was announced that a third _was_ in the works, in January. It was only within the last week that rumours began to circulate that it wouldn't be called KH3, and then Nomura confirmed that.

I can imagine the Hunchback swinging all around Traverse Town, or Twilight Town, or whatever the main Hub is going to be called in the next KH (if there is a main Hub. Could be Hollow Bastion, especially after it's been rebuilt... or before it's been kocked down. King Mickey does look somewhat younger in the CG video, after all... though Xehanort looks quite a bit older).


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 5, 2007)

Lenny said:


> The problem is, Nomura and Squenix can't cut out the Disney elements completely - there are just some things which have put their roots so deep into the KH world, that to tear them out would destroy everything (ooooh! I've just worked out the plot for the fourth KH game!   ). Things like King Mickey, Donald and Goofy, Maleficient. Thankfully they've grown into their individual roles, and they fit. Whereas things like Atlantis *shudders*.
> 
> As the series matures (looks like it will do a lot, if the CG video is anything to go by), then methinks there'll be a lot less Disney. In KH1, Disney played a big part, and the storyline wove it's way through each world due to the six Princesses of the Heart. In KH2, however, the story seemed to be a lot stronger in the Squenix worlds. Personally, I think that the story progressed, and was a lot better, in the Squenix worlds, rather than Disney worlds. Saying that, though, one or two Disney worlds were on par with Squenix worlds (Beasts Castle, Halloween Town, Disney Castle).



No, no. I don't mean eliminate it completely. Only that if the focus is purposefully put on the thematic Disney elements that it will bottleneck the design process, since the story is maturing the way that it is. The Disney elements should be included, as it is part of KH's core.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 5, 2007)

Hmmm... fair enough.

One of my gripes, especially with some of the KH2 Disney worlds, is that they just seem too, shall we say, small. Mulan, PotC, Aladdin, and some others, were just tiny. At least, they seemed to be.

Hopefully, with the next KH, they'll be able to fit a lot of content for each world onto the disc (especially if the game is a PS3 exclusive - imagine KH on a 50gb disc! If it does come out on the 360, though, then either the whole thing will need to be cut down to fit on a DVD-9 for the 360, or the 360 will have to make do with 8 discs).

So yeah, that's something I'd like to see in the next KH - Disney worlds that seem to be as big as the Squenix worlds (like Twilight Town, or Hollow Bastion were).


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah id have to agree completely with Lenny...Some of the worlds(although they can take awhile to complete) are really small,so when you go back to explore/level up or whatever some of the worlds can seem boring.It would be good if they could make the worlds into huge free roam environments with more sub-missions so that things are a little more interesting when you revisit after you have complted the game...


----------

